# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Chris Froome - tuntemattomuudesta tähtiin

## vetooo

Tour de Francen 2013 todennäköinen voittaja ansaitsee oman topicinsa. Miltei täydestä tuntemattomuudesta Tour de Francen voittajaksi 2 vuodessa. Saavutus, joka hakee vertaistaan ammattipyöräilyn historiassa (tämä ketju on tarkoitettu vian kilpailullisia asioita varten - d-keskusteluille on oma ketju).

Jatkakaa...

----------


## Jake_Kona

Ei ole liialla komeudella pilattu. Pyörä kyllä kulkee. Poistan tämän viestin huomenna  :Vink:

----------


## lansive

Miten tästä tuleekin mieleen eräs toinen ketju muutaman vuoden takaa?

----------


## Vandit

> Ei ole liialla komeudella pilattu. Pyörä kyllä kulkee. Poistan tämän viestin huomenna



Jos aletaan listaamaan komeita GC- huipputason kuskeja niin taitaa tulla tyhjä A4  :Leveä hymy: 

Ja mitätöin viestin poistamisesi tällä quotella  :Hymy:

----------


## Grugi

Ja kuinka pitkään kestää kunnes käry käy? Siihen asti kova suoritus siitä ei pääse mihinkään.

----------


## Pyöräpummi

Jos tämän vuoden suorituksia katsoo niin aika täydellinen pyöräilijä Froome on. Kertoo hyvästä kunnosta myös hänen itseluottamuksensa hypätä pöydälle ja kertoa (haluavansa) dominoivansa seuraavat viisi vuotta Tour de Francea.
Siinäkin tapauksessa että kysymys olisi lääketieteellisestä innovaatiosta niin tervehdin sitäkin ilolla.

Onha se niin että mitä suuremmasta joukosta voidaan seuloa niin sitä lahjakkaampia löytyy kuten myös valmennusmenetelmien parantuminen on lisännyt tehoa.
Froome on ehdottomasti parempi Wiggoa, joka näytti kömpelöltä.
Ainakin toistaiseksi tämä on jollain tavalla luonnollisen rajoilla.

Froome on pyöräilyn uusi Elmo!

----------


## majis

Froomen hartiatkin on tuunattu kapeiksi ilmanvastuksen vähentämiseksi.

----------


## Kal Pedal

Kolmisen vuotta sitten oli Cycle Sportissa juttu jossa talli itse (taisi olla jopa itse Brailsford) analysoi rosteria. Luin artikkelin tarkkaan koska halusin tietää arvion Kellusta. Ajajien tulevaisuus esitettiin (lehden toimesta) graafina.
Froome oli kaikkien podiumien alla, ikuinen domestique, jolta ei odotettu yhtään mitään muuta kun pullon kuskausta.
Aika hyvin kehittynyt noista ajoista...

----------


## Mosh

Eddy otti vielä kovempaa irti eikä silti koskaan käyttänyt mitään, eihän?  :Vink:

----------


## erkkk

Pyöräily on aika kovassa nosteessa briteissä ja UCI:n intresseissä ei todellakaan ole saada positiivista näytettä maan tähtösiltä, siinä mielessä käryä ei välttämättä tule koskaan. Ei Lancekaan kärynnyt virallisesti.

Luonnollisen rajoista voi unelmoida kun täysin unohtaa sen faktan että ne froomstrongin toimesta maahan hakatut huippukuskit douppaa edelleen. Aineissa vaan taidetaan olla jäljessä. Froome on tällä hetkellä kuin klassikoiden cancellara. Tikissä ollessaan ihan eri planeetalta muihin verrattuna. Cancellara tosin oli jo juniorina järkyttävän hyvä, käsittääkseni monesta SKY:n tähdestä ei voi sanoa samaa. Sama pätee hoikan veljeksiin ja näiden kunnon ailahtelu viittaa hyvin vahvasti aineisiin.

----------


## sahara

> Kolmisen vuotta sitten oli Cycle Sportissa juttu jossa talli itse (taisi olla jopa itse Brailsford) analysoi rosteria. Luin artikkelin tarkkaan koska halusin tietää arvion Kellusta. Ajajien tulevaisuus esitettiin (lehden toimesta) graafina.
> Froome oli kaikkien podiumien alla, ikuinen domestique, jolta ei odotettu yhtään mitään muuta kun pullon kuskausta.
> Aika hyvin kehittynyt noista ajoista...




http://www.cyclesportmag.com/feature...ve-brailsford/

Kukapas muukaan se siellä pahnan pohjimmaisena.  :No huh!:

----------


## plr

> Eddy otti vielä kovempaa irti eikä silti koskaan käyttänyt mitään, eihän?



Ei toki: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddy_Merckx#Doping

60- ja 70-luvuilla ei muutenkaan käytetty mitään, paitsi kaurapuuroa.  :Vink:

----------


## YT

Vielä hurjemmalta kehitys olisi näyttänyt jos sen olisi annettu voittaa vuelta 2011 tai tour 2012.

----------


## kolistelija

> http://www.cyclesportmag.com/feature...ve-brailsford/
> 
> Kukapas muukaan se siellä pahnan pohjimmaisena.



Ei kai tuossa mitään. CF lähti nousuun vähän vanhempana, vaikka on vieläkin aika nuori.

Oikeastaan ainoa mikä Froomessa on todella poikkeuksellista on tempovauhti. Sitäkään ei voi oikein pelkällä teholla selittää, koko paketin on oltava täydellinen. Hyvältähän se aika-ajo näyttää. Kroppa sillä on ku luotu vuoria varten. Isot vuoret ovat vielä tämän vuoden Tourissa edessä ja saa nähdä miten paine ja väsymys vaikuttaa.

----------


## hampurilainen

En kuitenkin ymmärrä miten Froome, joka ajaa kokonaiskilpailun voitosta, voi ajaa yhtä hurrrjjjaaa vauhtia (jopa nopeammin) kuin aikaajoerikoismies Martin, joka on edelliset päivät "levännyt", säästäkseen voimia ja keskityen pelkästään tähän etappiin?! Ja sen lisäksi loukaantunut 1. etapilla eikä vielä ole kuulemma 100% iskussa! Oli jännä seurata Martinin ilmettä kun Froom tykiti siellä sellaiset pohjat! Froome on todella hurja kaveri joka on uskomattoman nopea! Vuoristossa ylivoimainen, aikaajossa huippu, kohta varmasti lähtee kirimään etappia... En näe ketään joka voisi tulla edes lähelle Froomia tänä vuonna GC:ssä. Seurataan...

----------


## viimeinenlenkki

kai oikea lääkitys auttaa asiaan.tai sitten oikeaa lihaa syömällä kuten aikaisemminkin on menty kovaa.no puhdasta pyöräilijää lienee turha hakea tourilta.mutta kovaa menee.

----------


## asb

> Kukapas muukaan se siellä pahnan pohjimmaisena.



Mitäpä käy, jos ymmärtää sen, että ihmiset kehittyy eri nopeudella. Toiset aiemmin, toiset myöhemmin. Sun pitäisi nimittäin vauhkota myös siitä, että EBH on saman verran viivan yläpuolella, kuin CF on viivan alapuolella.

Eli kun siirrät viivaa pari vuotta vasemmalle tai oikealle, niin on helppo tajuta, että EBH ja CF ovat vain kypsyneet eri tahtia. Kuva on kuitenkin sen kolme vuotta vanha...

----------


## Talisker

> ...(tämä ketju on tarkoitettu vian kilpailullisia asioita varten - d-keskusteluille on oma ketju).
> Jatkakaa...

----------


## stoki

> Mitäpä käy, jos ymmärtää sen, että ihmiset kehittyy eri nopeudella. Toiset aiemmin, toiset myöhemmin.



Samaa mieltä ja jos nyt olen ymmärtänyt oikein niin toi diagrammihan on vain Cyclesportin oma arvio/tulkinta. Ei siis edes mikään SKY:n oma rosterikäsikirja. Ja olipa kenen tahansa tekemä niin kysehän on vain yksittäisten ihmisten mielipiteistä. Hyvänä esimerkkinä voisi käyttää vaikkapa Pohjois-Amerikan suurimpia ammattilaissarjoja, joissa on vuosittaiset nuorten urheilijoiden varaustilaisuudet. Nissäkin jokainen joukkue yrittää saada omaan joukkueeseensa parhaimmat ja kehityskelpoisimmat yksilöt. Isoista kykyjenetsintäorganisaatioista huolimatta joka vuosi ensimmäisen kierroksen varauksien joukossa on totaalisia huteja ja taas yhtälailla myöhemmillä kierroksilla varattujen ynnämuiden urheilijoiden joukosta löytyy joku helmi joka nousee myöhemmin yllättäen lajinsa kirkkaimpien tähtien joukkoon. Samasta asiasta voi olla kyse myös Froomen kohdalla. Kehityskäyrä on vain lähtenyt vähän myöhemmin nousuu. Ehkäpä tätä on edesauttanut myös juuri hänelle sopivan työskentely-ympäristön ja työskentelytapojen löytyminen ja omalle elimistölle sopivat harjoitusmetodit. Ei pidä tuomita ennen kuin siihen on syytä.

----------


## VesaP

Vaikka S*Y tiimi on hanurista niin toi Froome antaa itsestään jotenkin hyvän kuvan haastatteluissa. Semmonen vähän ujo naapurinpoika, joka sattuu pystymään vain ajamaan pyörää aika helvetin lujaa. Ristiriitaiset fiilikset. Jos vertaa esim Contaan, aina alkaa savu nousta päästä kun se on jossain haastattelussa... Froome oli kovin normaalin oloinen kun Eurosportin The Ride ohjelmassa oli nostamassa Dogmaa volkkarin takakontista kun se norjalainen hippi tuli paikalle. Sama rento fiilis jäi mieleen Rollandista ja täsmälleen samasta ohjelmasta. Semmonen finninaamainen silmälasipäinen nörttipoika, joka myös tuntuu osaavan ajaa pyörää.  :Hymy: 

Froomesta voi tulla seuraava Armstrong! Enkä tarkoita D-asioita vaan menestystä! Harmi kun viimevuonna ei saanut voittaa jo vaan piti vetää Wiggins väkisin voittoon ja maineeseen.

Offtopic: Tietääkö joku milloin viimeiset 2 jaksoa ko The Ride sarjasta tulee? Mielestäni on vasta 2 ekaa jaksoa näytetty?

Edit: Ainiin, pakko vielä laittaa että Froomen ajotyyli on kyllä about koko pelotonin rumin. Mutta onneksi tässä lajissa ei anneta tyylipisteitä vaan kello ratkaisee!  :Hymy:

----------


## hampurilainen

CF oli jo viime vuonna todella vahva, enkä tiedä mihin olisi pystynyt jos ei olisi tarvinnut "jarruttella" kapteenille. Nyt saa ajaa vapaasti. Let´s go! Minä suosin hänelle voitto!
Ja vaikka tämä on Froomin ketju, onhan myös Sagan kehittynyt ainakin yhtä nopeasti kuin Froome! Jospa minä kehityisin ainakin puolet niistä...  :Hymy:

----------


## Kännäri

> En kuitenkin ymmärrä miten Froome, joka ajaa kokonaiskilpailun voitosta, voi ajaa yhtä hurrrjjjaaa vauhtia (jopa nopeammin) kuin aikaajoerikoismies Martin, joka on edelliset päivät "levännyt", säästäkseen voimia ja keskityen pelkästään tähän etappiin?! Ja sen lisäksi loukaantunut 1. etapilla eikä vielä ole kuulemma 100% iskussa!



Niin, sehän oli Martin eikä Froome, joka loukkasi itsensä 1. etapilla eikä ole 100%:ssa iskussa... Ja silti voitti.  :Hymy:

----------


## Mattia

> Vaikka S*Y tiimi on hanurista...



 Kun Sky-tiimin konemaista menoa välillä antaumuksella  "inhotaan" ja samaan hengenvetoon kummastellaan tallin ajajien ylivertaista suorituskykyä, niin kannattaisikohan miettiä asioiden yhteyttä. 

Miksi ei hyväksytä nähtyä ja myönnetä, että "tunteella ja intohimolla" harjoittelemalla sekä kilpailemalla ei pystytä kehittämään urheilijan suorituskykyä samalle tasolle kuin tarkan "tieteellisesti". Harjoittelemalla päivästä toiseen täsmälleen oikeilla tehoalueilla näyttää Sky:n tulosten perusteella syntyvän hyvää jälkeä. 

Myöskään D-vitamiinejä ei välttämättä tarvitse lääkelaukusta kaivella, jos jokainen harjoitus suoritetaan juuri, urheilijan päivän kunnon ja harjoitustilan mukaisella, oikealla tasolla. Ylilyönnit on vältettävissä ja toisaalta kuitenkin pystytään puskemaan kokoajan sopivasti "rajalla", pakottaen elimistö sopeutumaan.

Käytetyt harjoitusmenetelmät ovat saaneet aikaan hienon kehityksen useiden Sky miesten suorituskykyyn, eikä CF ole mikään erityinen yksittäistapaus.   





> Offtopic: Tietääkö joku milloin viimeiset 2 jaksoa ko The Ride sarjasta tulee? Mielestäni on vasta 2 ekaa jaksoa näytetty ?



Mielestäni näin 3. osan joku päivä. Tai siis ainakin pätkän, jossa elettiin ajoa edellistä päivää. Uskoisin itse ajon kuitenkin olevan sarjan viimeisessä jaksossa.

----------


## Leopejo

> Miksi ei hyväksytä nähtyä ja myönnetä, että "tunteella ja intohimolla" harjoittelemalla sekä kilpailemalla ei pystytä kehittämään urheilijan suorituskykyä samalle tasolle kuin tarkan "tieteellisesti". Harjoittelemalla päivästä toiseen täsmälleen oikeilla tehoalueilla näyttää Sky:n tulosten perusteella syntyvän hyvää jälkeä. 
> 
> Myöskään D-vitamiinejä ei välttämättä tarvitse lääkelaukusta kaivella, jos jokainen harjoitus suoritetaan juuri, urheilijan päivän kunnon ja harjoitustilan mukaisella, oikealla tasolla. Ylilyönnit on vältettävissä ja toisaalta kuitenkin pystytään puskemaan kokoajan sopivasti "rajalla", pakottaen elimistö sopeutumaan.



Uskotko tosiaan, että muiden tallien ja SKY:n ajajien välillä on niin suuri ero treenimenetelmissä?

----------


## J T K

Todella ristiritaisia ajatuksia herättää, nuo suoritukset ovat vain niin överikovia lähes etapilta toiseen. Kova on ollut kehitys viimeisten vuosien aikana.

----------


## Mika A

> Miksi ei hyväksytä nähtyä ja myönnetä, että "tunteella ja intohimolla" harjoittelemalla sekä kilpailemalla ei pystytä kehittämään urheilijan suorituskykyä samalle tasolle kuin tarkan "tieteellisesti". Harjoittelemalla päivästä toiseen täsmälleen oikeilla tehoalueilla näyttää Sky:n tulosten perusteella syntyvän hyvää jälkeä. 
> 
> Myöskään D-vitamiinejä ei välttämättä tarvitse lääkelaukusta kaivella, jos jokainen harjoitus suoritetaan juuri, urheilijan päivän kunnon ja harjoitustilan mukaisella, oikealla tasolla. Ylilyönnit on vältettävissä ja toisaalta kuitenkin pystytään puskemaan kokoajan sopivasti "rajalla", pakottaen elimistö sopeutumaan.
> 
> Käytetyt harjoitusmenetelmät ovat saaneet aikaan hienon kehityksen useiden Sky miesten suorituskykyyn, eikä CF ole mikään erityinen yksittäistapaus.



Varmasti on näinkin, ei muutama vuosi sitten Tourilla nähty pyöräilijöiden jäähdyttelevän trainereilla viilennysliivit yllään. Eikös Sky tämän aloittanut? Mutta ei siitä kovin pitkäaikaiseksi kilpailueduksi ollut, nyt taitaa kaikilla talleilla olevan samat systeemit. Mutta varmaan siellä on sitten muita virityksiä, jotka eivät samalla tavallla välity suoraan tuon kolmiviikoisen pyöräilyn saippuaoopperan tv-seuraajien verkkokalvoille. En ole muuten jaksanut seurata näitä treenikeskusteluita. Mutta on siis Taivaskanavankin keksittävä tuolla sektorilla koko ajan uutta, muuten jää jälkeen, hyväksi havaitut innovvaatiot kopioidaan nopeasti. 

Mutta ei Kellukaan Sky-vuosinaan ponkaissut millekään uudelle tasolle hienoista ja yksilöllisistä harjoitusmenetelmistä huolimatta...

----------


## Kännäri

Kellu tuli Liquigasista 33-vuotiaana, Froome Barloworldista 24-vuotiaana. Ei varmaan ole yllätys, että kehitys on ollut vähän eri luokkaa.

----------


## Mattia

> Uskotko tosiaan, että muiden tallien ja SKY:n ajajien välillä on niin suuri ero treenimenetelmissä?



En. Suureen eroon siis.

Uskon kuitenkin, että valmennukselliseti tallien välillä on eroja, jotka selittävät osan tuloksista. Valmentaminen ja valmentautuminen huipputasolla on pilkuntarkkaa hommaa, jossa mennään koko ajan veitsenterällä. Olen varma siitä, että toisten tallien metodeilla urheilija saadaan pidettyä tarkemmin ja pidempään juuri tuolla kriittisellä rajalla. Harjoittelun tarkkuudessa ja jatkuvassa seurannassa sekä päivittäistason analysoinnissa on tuossa kokonaisuudessa varmasti monilla talleilla vielä kehittämistä.    

Kisoissa välittyy Sky:n tekemisestä millintarkka järjestelmällisyys. Tehomittari kertoo ajajalle nopeimman tavan edetä pisteestä A->B. Tuonkaltainen kurinalaisuus ei synny kisapäivän aamuna pidetyn palaverin takia, vaan vaatii taakseen  testattua tietoa ja urheilijan luottamuksen, harjoituksissa käytettyyn metodiin. Viime kädessä urheilija kuitenkin kilpailuissa vain toistaa harjoituksissa oppimaansa.

----------


## BONK

Kun katsoi CF:n ja siipimiehensä irtiottoa muutama etappi sitten niin mieleen tuli jostain kumman syystä pieni D-merkkinen ajatus, sillä vuoristoetappien terminaattorit ovat aika isolla prosentilla antaneet positiivista näytettä. Seuraavana päivänä, irtiottokollega sitten esitti kuolevaisen elkeitä ja jäi totaalisen sippinä kuin eno veneestä, mutta CF oli lähes neitseellisen freesi. Pyöräilyn tietotaito, välineet, tiimien oheispalvelut ja treenaaminen on huipputalleilla varmasti aikalailla tasavahvaa enkä ole enää Lancen jälkeen jaksanut uskoa uskoa maailman huippujen keskuudesta ponnahtaviin ylivoimaisiin "supermiehiin", joten "I rest my case".

----------


## VesaP

> DF



Kenestä puhut?  :No huh!:

----------


## MRe

^Kysehän on vain ns. huonosta tuurista. Tuhat kertaa tehnyt ja aina onnistunut 1001 ei sitten enää mennyt niin kuin Strömsössä. Mahdoton sanoa millaiset tuuliolosuhteet on olleet 4 min päässä ja miten Froome ajanut suhteessa aitaan ja mitä muuta siinä on tehty kuin niistetty nenää, miten tempopyörän takakiekko vaikutti lopputulokseen, ym ja jne. Ei se nyt kuitenkaan osaamattomuuttaan kaatunut. Meikäläinen ei tahdo uskaltaa hanskan velcroa laittaa kiinni ilman pyörän pysäyttämistä ja jalkautumista.

Pieni virhe, iso lopputulos.

----------


## Googol

> Onko typerää olla ajamatta nenä täysin tukossa räästä? Hyvinkö treeni kulkee nenä valuen ja tukossa? Oma näkökulmani on myös se, että jos nenä valuu, niin tarkka ohjaaminenkin kärsii. Eikä jokaista niistämistä varten voi pysähtyä.



Vähintään yhtä typerää kuin rientäminen auttamaan pulassa olevaa laskettelijaa.

----------


## OJ

Froome on ajanut alamäkiä kovaa ja sitten toisaalta kaatuillut tilanteissa, missä ei pitäisi kaatuilla. Joko onni kurittaa taitavaa kuskia tai taitamaton kuski on yleensä onnettaren suosiossa tai jotain noiden väliltä.

----------


## SSGT-92

Näämmä tallin vaihto mielessä ;https://www.mtvuutiset.fi/artikkeli/...0928#gs.6jojcr , https://road.cc/content/news/froome-...pre-tdf-273493 , https://www.cyclingnews.com/news/chr...ason-transfer/

----------


## Kampinalle

Ineos ei tarjoa uutta sopimusta Froomelle

https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11440943?origin=rss

----------


## PeeHoo

> Ineos ei tarjoa uutta sopimusta Froomelle
> 
> https://yle.fi/urheilu/3-11440943?origin=rss



Raakaa peliä: jos ei tunnu olevan mahdollisuuksia, heitetään ulos tallista.

----------


## frp

Jos tämän vuoden Tour ajetaan niin kukahan/ketkä oikeasti saa parhaan tuen...

----------


## kervelo

> Raakaa peliä: jos ei tunnu olevan mahdollisuuksia, heitetään ulos tallista.



Todellisuudessa on kyse siitä, että Froome haluaa Tourille täyden tuen tallin ykköskuskina. Kun tallissa on tälle hetkellä niin monta kapteenitasoista kuskia, ei tällaista voida hänelle taata.

Kellu saa Froomesta hyvän ajajan. Tosin siirtoa on jo kommentoitu samanlaiseksi kuin Beckhamin siirtymistä Espanjasta Los Angelesiin: tulevassa tallissa ei ole riittävän tasoisia ajajia tukemaan Froomen Tour-haaveita.

----------


## frp

Ainakin Froomella pitäisi vielä motivaatiota riittää, kun boostia tulee loukkaantumisen ja dopingrangaistuksen jälkeisestä näyttämisestä ja nyt siihen päälle vielä tarve näyttää uudessa tallissa ja vanhalle tallille.

Minähän en mistään kilpa-ajosta mitään tiedä, mutta mielestäni tuota tiimin merkitystä välillä liioitellaan. Loppujen lopuksi veti siellä kuka tahansa niin kyllä siinä peesissä pääsee kaikki, jotka jaksaa, tiimistä välittämättä.

----------


## kp63

SKY tai Ineos on pystynyt vetää juuri niin kuin kapteenille on parhaiten sopinut. Siinä se pointti

----------


## Kuhan

Komppaan frp:n näkemystä. Kun kuski on riittävän kova, niin pystyy luomaan oman taktiikan ajamiseen. Peter Sagan on tästä hieno esimerkki. Ja Froomella riittää kykyä samaan, kuten tiedetään.

----------


## Pedalatleten

En minäkään mistään mitään tiedä, mutta kuten kervelo jo kirjoitteli niin Froomea ei ehkä 35-vuotiaana nelinkertaisena TdF voittajana kiinnosta apukuskin rooli. Bernal on 23-vuotias, Thomas tosin myös jo 34, mutta pesi Froomen 2018, ja varsinkin jos Froomen nykykunto on vielä suurempi kysymysmerkki kuin muiden (siis jos, ja silkkaa spekulaatiota koska en tiedä) niin varmaan Ineos katsoo jo tulevaisuuteen. Froomea varmaan tuossa iässä kiinnostaa enemmän "villi kortti" pienemmässä tallissa missä ainakin saa mahdollisuuden vielä ajaa vapaasti kapteenina.

En ole itse koskaan TdF:ää tai kevätklassikkoja ajanut, mutta kuvittelisin että kolmen viikon kisassa tiimillä voi olla suurempi merkitys kuin yhden päivän kisassa jossa sattumalla voi olla suurempi vaikutus lopputulokseen (ns. suurten lukujen laki) kuin jos ajetaan kolme viikkoa?

----------


## Warlord

Saa nähä siirtyykö Froomen mukana muitakin.

----------


## Kuhan

GT-kisassa ilman joukkuetta pärjäämisestä varmaan kertoo P. Saganin vihreän paidan "ihan vaan satunnaiset" hallinnat menneiden vuosien kisoissa. Mutta kaikessa outoudessaan Froome on ollut ja on toivottavasti jatkossakin fanittamisen arvoinen kuski.

----------


## kervelo

> GT-kisassa ilman joukkuetta pärjäämisestä varmaan kertoo P. Saganin vihreän paidan "ihan vaan satunnaiset" hallinnat menneiden vuosien kisoissa. Mutta kaikessa outoudessaan Froome on ollut ja on toivottavasti jatkossakin fanittamisen arvoinen kuski.



Vihreän paidan kisassa onkin Saganin tapaisen vieraassa peesissä roikkujan ihan mahdollista pärjätä, kuten on nähty. Keltaisen paidan kisa on kuitenkin eri juttu. Ei muistu ihan lähivuosilta mieleen GT-ajajaa, joka olisi pärjännyt kolmen viikon ajan molemmissa kisoissa.

----------


## Laroute

Voi olla, että Froomea tullaan fanittamaan tämän siirron takia tulevaisuudessa enemmän, koska joutuu jatkossa olemaan itse enemmän ratkaisunpaikoilla/ratkaisija, koska järjettömän vahva joukkue puuttuu. Ineos "moottori" veti kellontarkkuudella kaiken mahdollisen kiinni, mutta nyt mitataan Froomen taktinen silmä, koska pitää seurata muutakin, kuin omaa joukkuetta. Väittäisin, että tämä tuo vähän takaisin perinteistä pyöräilyä, missä kovimpien kuskien rooli korostuu ja se tuo katsojillekin mukavaa seurattavaa. Toivottavasti hän imee pari ukkoa mukanaan Ineoksesta. Se on kuitenkin varmaa, että hän imee valtavan huomion uudelle tallilleen ja sen myötä sponsoreita. Tämä oli jättipotti Kellun tiimille ja talli nousi tämän johdosta aivan uudelle tasolle monenlaisissa neuvotteluissa. Onnittelut siis Kellulle tästä. Odotan jännityksellä tulevia Toureja, jotta pääsen näkemään Froomen ja tallin suorituksia.

Itselläni on aina ollut Froomesta kuva "seinätapettiin" hukkuvasta roolista Ineoksen leivissä, vaikka voittoja ja hienoja ajoja on ollutkin. Nouseeko nyt ihan uudenlainen Froome kisoissa pyörän päälle?

----------


## Pedalatleten

> GT-kisassa ilman joukkuetta pärjäämisestä varmaan kertoo P. Saganin vihreän paidan "ihan vaan satunnaiset" hallinnat menneiden vuosien kisoissa. Mutta kaikessa outoudessaan Froome on ollut ja on toivottavasti jatkossakin fanittamisen arvoinen kuski.



Kun tämä ketju on nimenomaan Froomesta niin jutustelin tietysti miten joukkue mahdollisesti vaikuttaa tai ei vaikuta kokonaiskilpailun tulokseen.

----------


## Kuhan

> Kun tämä ketju on nimenomaan Froomesta niin jutustelin tietysti miten joukkue mahdollisesti vaikuttaa tai ei vaikuta kokonaiskilpailun tulokseen.



Samassa hengessä. Froome on yksi tämän hetken kuskeista, jolla on potentiaalia ottaa yksinäänkin tilanne haltuun tarvittaessa.

----------


## 90kg

Minäkään en mistään kilpa-ajosta mitään tiedä,mutta sen tiedän että kolmevitosillekin sattuu huonoja päiviä jolloin on hyvä että sulla on vaimo, joka jos ei hinaa sua, niin potkii liikkeelle ja olen muodostanut jotenkin sellaisen mielikuvan että Toureilla tiimit ovat niin tiiviitä yhteisöjä että apukuskit ovat ikään kuin pääkuskin vaimon sijaisia. Ainakin päiväsaikaan.

----------


## JTJ

En oikein usko siihen, että Tourin voisi voittaa ilman joukkueen apua. Viime vuonna Alaphilippe pysyi yllättävän pitkään keltaisessa paidassa, vaikka joukkuetta ei oltu suunniteltu kokonaiskilpailun voittoa ajatellen. Kolmannella viikolla GC-kuskit meni sitten heittämällä ohi. Ehkä vielä yllättävämpää oli Eric Buchmannin 4. sija kokonaiskilpailussa jääden vain alle puoli minuuttia podiumpaikasta. Löysin tilastoista, että viimeisen kerran Tourilla sekä pistekilpailun että kokonaiskilpailun voittanut joukkue on Telekom vuodelta 1997. Tällaisellakin taktiikalla on siis  mahdollista voittaa kokonaiskilpailu, mutta kovin harvinaista se on. Yleensä koko joukkueen pitää ajaa kokonaiskisan voitosta. 

Froomen uusi joukkue rakennetaan varmasti täysin kokonaiskilpailun voittoa ajatellen. Tuskin Froome joutuu yksin ajamaan, vaikkei tietysti SKY:n tai nykyisen INEOS:n tasoista joukkuetta saada kasaan.

----------

